# North Platte runoff?



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

This is a picture of the putin from Sunday. There is definitely enough water. A friend is running it today, I'll let you know what he says as far as ice goes.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Awsome! Thank you.


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

It's all ice free and ready to go from what I heard back. North Platte usually has two peaks so hit it while its high or you might have to wait till May.


----------



## nomadderwhat (Jul 6, 2015)

Ran it today in my kayak with a buddy, everything is clear of ice! Ran it last friday and it was about 4 miles of portaging. Flows today were around 2k I think that ice is really screwing with the gauge.
-James


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

nomadderwhat said:


> Ran it last friday and it was about 4 miles of portaging.
> -James


Oh wow!! Thanks for guinie pigging, glad all is well!
Thanks both, can't wait to get up there now


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Any updates on the status of the N. Platte?


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

What other updates are you looking for? nomadderwat ran it 3/23 and said it's ice free. It should stay above runnable levels for a while - then (hopefully) get big as peak streamflow occurs late May and into June. If weather is decent this weekend, I'm gonna try to rally a group and run it.


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry, I was pretty vague. Was thinking about trying to drop a raft in at 6-mile and float/fish to Pickaroon. Was wondering if anyone had info on the roads or that stretch of the river. Thanks!


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

The road to Pick is probably not gonna be snow free yet, but I'll bet Bennett is fine, or if you have a high clearance 4wd, you might be able to do Prospect road.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Bennett is a much better river access also, if you are not familiar with the picaroon river access, it is a LONG way to run shuttle. More of a hole in the vegetation with a place to park.


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Got it, thank you very much for the info.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Any one know if you can access Big Creek from the A bar A road or do you have to take Prospect rd to Fishing rd and get it that way? On google earth it looks like they have a gate on the A-A rd right before the Big Creek and North Platte confluence.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

You have to go around. I believe there was a gate when I tried that route 2 years ago, was well marked as private, with "no trespassing" signs.


----------

